# Are you doing themes this year?



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

I just thought it would be interesting if anyone was doing name themes this year.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

hmm....haven't thought about it...yet......but I'd like to hear others.... interesting ideas..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I have themes with different lines. C gemstone line Cally (short dor calomel) Chrome (short for chromite) Cinnamonstone, cyprine and crystal. My music line, harmony symphony tempo tango melody trill lyric rhythm and aria. 
My T gemstone line Tillyite and tanzanite. 
Rubies kids have HOT names, so far we have scarlett and sizzle. My bucks always get names that begin with the same first letter as their dams names. Buster was out of Peek A Boo, his registered name is PNutBusterParfait. Apex is out of Annie and Cyclone is out of Calliope.
beth


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I always mean to but never actually follow through with it. I was thinking a "movie" theme or something along that. Usually I just name the kids what fits them or something that goes along with their dam or sire's names.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I did a Z name theme last year -- but I dont know if I will do an A theme this year, depends if I can come up with enough A names I like


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I do themes based on does and bucks registered names. I have a doe I always do a Twilight theme for. She bred to my buck "Totally Wicked" so I plan on "Totally Twilight" for a name.


----------

